# Analog Gamepad for Fifa 07



## Ypschita (Aug 19, 2008)

Does anyone have experience of using an Analog Gamepad with Fifa 07 computer game? Which brand should I go for and how much will it cost in Mumbai?
Regards


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

^^Yus, I have played with X360 controller , Microsoft SideWinder Controller and a local TwinShock clone (Made in China).

IMO, get the cheap Made in China ones, they will suffice. look for 500-600 bucks one 

If not, get the X360 Controller. Ultimate game controller. It wil be around 3k.


----------



## moshel (Aug 19, 2008)

im using the Logitech Rumblepad 2 with FIFA. works like a breeze. 

you have 2 options 1. Logitech Rumblepad 2 - which is a Playstation type remote. 2. Logitech Chillstream - which is a xbox type remote.

You can find the rates here

ofcourse u can go for the el-cheapo Rs. 500 gamepads...i dont have any experience with them. 

if u go with a branded gamepad, like that of logitech or saitek, you wont face any problems in any game.


----------



## abhisek_bsws (Aug 19, 2008)

for around 400 bucks u will get a good zebronics ps2 vibration gamepad....I have one and it is giving me very good service for over a year


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

^+1


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 19, 2008)

Ya I Have Played Fifa 08. On My TwinShock Analog GamePad


----------

